# Advice on a Tank Solo XL



## mattya56

Hey all,

This is my first post on the Cartier forum. I've caught a bug for the Tank Solo XL. I own only stainless steel sport watches (Tudor BBN ETA, Speedmaster 30th Anniversary, Rolex Exp2 Polar 216570) and keep them I steady rotation.

I've come to a point in my life where being in a suit has become more frequent. Usually weekly I'll have to attend a meeting suited. I usually throw my Speedy on a gator strap for these days but it kinda falls flat.

Then I saw all the Tank hype videos on HODINKEE and started to fall in love with the style. I dug in a did some research. I don't own quartz and I'm not interested in adding any to the collection (totally fine for others but I need the sweep  ). Also I have a massive wrist (8-8.25). So naturally the Solo XL fits the bill.

I tried one on this week when my flight from Vegas to SFO was massively delayed. I went to Tourneau at Caesar's and finally tried one on. I got that feeling - that good feeling. Here it is on my wrist (plastic is on the bezel)










Anyways now I'm pretty sure I'm gonna pull the trigger in the next few months. But before I do, I'd really like any owners opinions or potential issues with the watch. I flip a little bit, but after 10 years in this game I really try to pick up things I plan to keep long term. This will be my dress watch and won't get as much wear as my other watches and I'm ok with that. I don't need this to be versatile and I don't need this to be a my DD.

Thanks for the feedback.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chronomaestro

I always have a special love for rectangular watches. Naturally Cartier has been on my mind for a very long time. I bought two Cartier tanks as gifts for my wife before I pulled the trigger on the XL for myself.

The XL is a very beautiful and subtle watch. It may be overshadowed by the Tank Louis Cartier; in my opinion, it stands on its own merits. I just have to have a second hand on my watch dial so this watch is perfect. The one thing that may be an issue is the size if one has small wrist for the watch case is flat.

I have owned this watch for several months now and it is flawless. Never had any issue with it. Knowing Cartier, I would not hesitate to buy the XL (or any other model). Every time I look at this watch on my wrist, I asked myself why I waited for so long.

Cheers,

Kevin










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducatiti

I had the same bug for the Tank for years. My wife and I bought one each recently. After arriving home, I just felt the quality and feel does qualify for the money paid especially the bracelet. Felt similar to a much cheaper fashion watch such as a Burberry. I ended up returning both and purchased his and hers Santos. I just know that I will regret down the road that I should have gotten a Santos.

That being said, I plan to buy another Tank XL but on a strap probably next year. Yes, it will look great in a suit more than any other watch in my opinion.

Fyi, my local boutique gave two extra leather gator straps for each watch as a gratis even the tan initial purchased.


----------



## heb

These pictures gave me a good perspective of the XL's size; it is a LOT bigger than I thought. I've been ruminating over the quartz version. The large size of that (I don't think it comes in XL) would be perfect on my 7' wrist.

Thanks, heb


----------



## mattya56

Agreed. There are very pictures and reviews of this watch. I think only 2 on YouTube in English. I’m hoping to see more wrist shots and opinions. I appreciate everyone’s take this far!

To be clear I’m only interested in this as a dress watch. Love the Santos but it’s more of an everyday piece IMO. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chronomaestro

Cartier, among other well known brands, Rolex included, is one of the most copied ever. I don't disagree that some of the watches from fashion brands have resemblance to Cartier models. However, I don't think it is a correct assessment to liken the quality of Cartier to those of fashion watches, especially the Tank XL. One only need to look under the hood to discover that the In-house MC 1847 movement is within. This, you will not see in another fashion brand. As far as the look and feel are concerned, all expensive watches would excel in this area because the visual appeal is what sells. Therefore, one will not be able to find much difference in term of the quality of the finish, unless carefully examined under microscope. On similar note, you will find plenty of dive watches that resemble Rolex and even equal in term of the look and finish as the Rolex Submariner. But this should not diminish a Rolex Submariner as an original piece of horological design. And therefore one should not be discouraged from purchasing an Rolex Submariner just because it resembles another non-Rolex fashion brand.

The Cartier Tank XL, in my humble opinion, is unique in a sense that it carries its own merits on design, look & feel, as well as technical (in-house movement). Other Cartier models, although are more expensive, present a completely different look and aesthetic design. For example, the Santos, an excellent watch, carries a much more modern and sporty look, whereas the Tank XL is more subtle, nostalgic of past design, and very subdued. It is even different comparing to its older brother, Tank LC, which exudes a high degree of elegance and classiness. The Tank XL is more subtle, classy but yet not overly elegant and thus can be worn as an every day watch.

So my advise to the original thread poster is that if the Tank XL appeals to you, it is your next watch. As far as quality concern goes, there is none with House of Cartier.

Cheers,

Kevin



Ducatiti said:


> I had the same bug for the Tank for years. My wife and I bought one each recently. After arriving home, I just felt the quality and feel does qualify for the money paid especially the bracelet. Felt similar to a much cheaper fashion watch such as a Burberry. I ended up returning both and purchased his and hers Santos. I just know that I will regret down the road that I should have gotten a Santos.
> 
> That being said, I plan to buy another Tank XL but on a strap probably next year. Yes, it will look great in a suit more than any other watch in my opinion.
> 
> Fyi, my local boutique gave two extra leather gator straps for each watch as a gratis even the tan initial purchased.


----------



## PunkJr

Matty the Tank Solo is a fabulous watch with an unmatched history. It is often said that the Louis Cartier Tank is the quintessential Tank, and that may be right, but to my eye the Solo looks closer to the original Tank Normale (except for overall size, but neither Solo or the Louis are as small as the original). However, I feel that the XL is too large for your wrist, and the Large, or even the Small would be better suited. The Tank wears quiet large, and dress watches should be worn small. IMO this watch should be small, subtle and should not obviously draw attention to itself. Check out some photos of Muhammad Ali or Clarke Gable wearing a Tank.


----------



## hegner

PunkJr said:


> Matty the Tank Solo is a fabulous watch with an unmatched history. It is often said that the Louis Cartier Tank is the quintessential Tank, and that may be right, but to my eye the Solo looks closer to the original Tank Normale (except for overall size, but neither Solo or the Louis are as small as the original). However, I feel that the XL is too large for your wrist, and the Large, or even the Small would be better suited. The Tank wears quiet large, and dress watches should be worn small. IMO this watch should be small, subtle and should not obviously draw attention to itself. Check out some photos of Muhammad Ali or Clarke Gable wearing a Tank.


That's my issue with XL since I've got a 6.5" wrist. I'd love an automatic one with the large size but there's only quartz options this size unfortunately.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## digivandig

PunkJr said:


> Matty the Tank Solo is a fabulous watch with an unmatched history. It is often said that the Louis Cartier Tank is the quintessential Tank, and that may be right, but to my eye the Solo looks closer to the original Tank Normale (except for overall size, but neither Solo or the Louis are as small as the original). However, I feel that the XL is too large for your wrist, and the Large, or even the Small would be better suited. The Tank wears quiet large, and dress watches should be worn small. IMO this watch should be small, subtle and should not obviously draw attention to itself. Check out some photos of Muhammad Ali or Clarke Gable wearing a Tank.


I agree with everything except your assessment of size, and I'm wondering if you are referring to the OP's pic of the pic below it. I think the XL looks just right on the OP's wrist, maybe a little big on the wrist below his.

OP, for your sized wrist, you might also consider the Tank Anglaise XL which, sadly, I'm coming to realize is too big for my 7" wrist.


----------



## PunkJr

Hey people can wear any sized watch they like. The Tank has traditionally been worn small. Images that I've seen from over the 100 years seem to show the lug to lug about half the length of the wrist width. My Tank is 35mm and my wrist is about 70mm wide (8" diameter). I think it's perfect but each to his own. It takes some getting used to, especially if one is used to wearing Hublot Bigbangs or similar.


----------



## PunkJr

hegner said:


> PunkJr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matty the Tank Solo is a fabulous watch with an unmatched history. It is often said that the Louis Cartier Tank is the quintessential Tank, and that may be right, but to my eye the Solo looks closer to the original Tank Normale (except for overall size, but neither Solo or the Louis are as small as the original). However, I feel that the XL is too large for your wrist, and the Large, or even the Small would be better suited. The Tank wears quiet large, and dress watches should be worn small. IMO this watch should be small, subtle and should not obviously draw attention to itself. Check out some photos of Muhammad Ali or Clarke Gable wearing a Tank.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my issue with XL since I've got a 6.5" wrist. I'd love an automatic one with the large size but there's only quartz options this size unfortunately.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The quartz is the better option for the Tank IMO. It maintains the thin profile. It is an in house quartz.


----------



## Cost&Found

go for it!


----------



## HoganB

I own a reverso myself as my only ‘square’ watch but may have to acquire this one too. All class


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## ImolaRed

Here is a pic of a large (quartz) that I bought my wife.

On my 7" wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hegner

ImolaRed said:


> Here is a pic of a large (quartz) that I bought my wife.
> 
> On my 7" wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IMO it looks great! It makes justice on old Tanks

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## PunkJr

I'm not sure how it look on your wife, but that's a pretty good fit for you.


----------



## ImolaRed

It’s a bit big on her but she loves it bigger watches. It was mine at first but she stole it! I’ll get an XL one day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

